# L'app Runmetre n'indique plus le parcours sur la carte :(



## Cynthia88 (30 Décembre 2015)

Salut tout le monde,

J'utilise l'application "Runmeter" pratiquement tous les jours, pour mes longues marches, sur mon iPhone 6+ mais depuis une semaine il indique toutes les donnes SAUF le parcours sur la carte. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi. Chaque fois que je l'utilise j'active le 4G et la localisation et mon GPRS fonctionne bien.

J'ai payé l'abonnement "Élite" pour un an.

Dans les paramètres on a le choix entre carte Google et carte Apple : laquelle dois-je choisir ?

Si quelqu'un pourait m'aider ce serait bien gentil

C'est peut-être du au fait que mon portable est toujours sous 8.1 même si cela à commencé après que j'ai acheté l'abonnement "Élite" Je devais Acheté cet abonnement car je n'avais plus que temps de la marche qui était indiquée.

J'espère que c'est assez clair 

Un grand merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Décembre 2015)

Est ce que l'application est autorisé à utiliser le GPS?

Voir dans réglages / confidentialité / données de localisation


----------



## Cynthia88 (30 Décembre 2015)

Merci Moumou92 pour ta réponse
J'ai vérifié et l'application est bien autorisé à utiliser le GPS.
j'ai encore bien vérifié les parametres de l'application et tout est correcte, du moins je crois, c'est à n'y rien comprendre

Par contre quand je vais dans paramètre / carte / tout en dessous il est indiqué : correction GPS Chine. Pourquoi Chine ????

Et dans paramètre / avancé / il est indiqué : temps GPS erroné activé !!!! Dois-je le desactvé ? Lorsque je vais dans : Temps GPS erroné, il est indiqué
- limite de temps
- pourcentage de temps

Merci d'avance

Cynthia


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Décembre 2015)

Je ne connais pas cette application... Une question bête: pourquoi ne pas utiliser une application gratuite qui a fait ses preuves comme runkeeper?


----------



## Cynthia88 (30 Décembre 2015)

Car cet application se trouvait déjà sur mon portable lorsque je l'ai acheté. De plus c'est une bonne application qui a toujours bien fonctionné. 
Je ne connais pas Runkeeper je vais allez voir sur Apple store


----------



## Cynthia88 (30 Décembre 2015)

Je viens d'aller voir sur Apple Store ça à l'air bien mais je pense que ce n'est que pour les course à pied moi je pratique la marche  

Quoi qu'il en soit si quelqu'un utilise Runmeter, ce serait bien gentil de m'aider car cela fait une semaine que je cherche 

Merci d'avance 
Cynthia


----------

